# OT: Marlins VS Cubs



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't really like the Marlins and have no idea how they beat the Giants. How many times can Wood and Prior pitch? 

I hope the Cubs sweep.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

So do I!


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

LET'S GO CUBS!!!!!!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I don't really like the Marlins and have no idea how they beat the Giants. How many times can Wood and Prior pitch?
> 
> I hope the Cubs sweep.


Unfortunately, it isn't going to be that easy. It's a no brainer on why the Marlins beat the Giants... hot bats and good pitching. I only remember them losing a couple times after the All-Star break.

When you're hot, you're hot. To win this series we need every pitcher we have to bring their A+ game because it is an evenly matched series.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm not so worried about the Marlins.. They are a great team yes.. But the way Kerry and Mr. Prior has been pitching lately:laugh:.. I think the Marlins are in over their heads.. I say the cubs finish them 4-2..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

be worried. very worried. Since the end of May, we have the best record in baseball and there is a reason why. We pitch well, we hit well, and we have great defense. Its going to be a good series. I expect this series to go to 7 games. It is very evenly matched and is goin to be very close.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: OT: Marlins VS Cubs*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it isn't going to be that easy. It's a no brainer on why the Marlins beat the Giants... hot bats and good pitching. I only remember them losing a couple times after the All-Star break.
> ...


The Marlins didn't even play that well that series, San Fran played so awfully that it was just handed to them. I really think they're at a big disadvantage, not having to have played against any1 playing well at all.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The Marlins don't have an intimidating lineup, but they've just WON. and won. and won. On paper, if we were able to beat the Braves we shouldn't have any trouble with the Marlins, but they're playing above their heads right now just like we are. I'm more worried about the Marlins than the Braves because they're sooooo hot and so confident right now. For some reason I was sure we'd beat the Braves once we were able to set up Kerry to pitch game 1.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

It all depends on 

1. Clement and Zambrano. The Cubs have the pitching to hold Florida to less than 4 runs every game, in my opinion. If these guys step up and elevate to a postseason level of play, it will make all the difference. They need to feel like they can intimidate just as well as Prior and Wood, because I think teams had a big confidence boost when it wasn't the co-aces pitching.

2. The Cubs offense. Grudz has to show the lively bat that he did all season; Sosa has to hit some bigger hits. With the Marlins feasibly scoring 0-5 runs a night, the Cubs need to be able to score 3-6 in order to win. Look at the scores from the series with the Braves: 4-2, 3-5, 1-3, 6-4, 5-1. Cubs win when they score 4 or more; Braves won when they scored 5 or more. The offense, while looking somewhat slow, has actually put up 3.75 runs per game, but they'll need a lot more than that to make it happen again. 

The pitching won against Atlanta; the pitching will win against Florida. But they need more than just relying on one thing.


----------



## davidR (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I don't really like the Marlins and have no idea how they beat the Giants. How many times can Wood and Prior pitch?
> 
> I hope the Cubs sweep.


The schedule is games on Tue. and Wed., a rest day, then Fri., Sat., Sun, another rest day, and then Tue. and Wed. If Prior and Wood get 4 days rest then they can still pitch games 2, 3, 6, and 7, with Zambrano pitching 1 and 5 and Clement filling in game 4.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Florida owned Atlanta during the regular season. Their record after the ASG was better than Atlanta's. This will be a tough fun series


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Cubs won season series 4-2, Cubs ERA was mid 2's and the Marlins mid 6's. Prior was the #1 pitcher the 2nd half of the season. Wood shut down the best lineup in baseball 2 times. You do the math.

Cubs in 6.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Cubs in 6.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Is anyone going to any of the games?

I was fortunate enough to get 4 tickets for Wednesday's game. I am thrilled that Prior will be pitching. It should be quite a night!

Can someone from Florida fill us in on the ticket situation down there? I heard on the radio at noon today that tickets were available (especially for game 5), but when I checked online this afternoon, it said "sold out."


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Game 1 is far more important to the Marlins than the Cub. However for the Cubs if Zambrano should happen to win game 1 then say good night Florida. Anyway you put it this is a 7 game gig. In that space of time the Marlins will have to face Wood and Prior twice each, have fun. The longer the cycle goes so much the better for the Cubs.

If anyone has watched these two young pitchers do thier thing since at least Sept. 1 you know what I mean.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cubs up 4-3 in the 3rd.

Were up 4-0 until IRod hit a 3-run homer.

So far, so good!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

****in ZAMBRANO!!!


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Cubs down 5-4.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

never fell comfortable with a lead when u face the marlins


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tied up!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

you need to win this game! A win without Prior and woods is a big plus


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bases loaded, 1 out, top of the 9th.... Pudge is up....


GOD!!! :sigh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You have to love Pudge. He is playing like a man on a mission. The Marlins are fun to watch.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Whoa!! Way to go Sammy


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sammy ties it up... with a two-run blast in the bottom of the 9th with two outs.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

SAMMY!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Guthrie is a bum. Here comes another... Alfonseca.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

:sigh: 

Outside of Farnsworth, Remlinger, and Borowski.... the Cubs got nothin


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Marlins win!

Great game!

Hoping tommorrow will be the same...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

That game was awesome aside from the outcome.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> That game was awesome aside from the outcome.


Yeah, like a freefall without a parachute. Quite a thrill ride up to the very end. Then it sucks.


But you are right. If I ever wanted to convince someone that baseball is NOT boring, a tape of that game would be a good place to start.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

How bout those Cubbies in Game 2?

Mark Prior didn't really have his best stuff, but he still threw a pretty darn good game.

But those Cubbies bats! Unbelievable!

Highlights -- 

Sammy's blast off the center field camera shed.
Lofton's reaction shot to Sammy's blast
The Marlins dugout donning mits after Michael Terera threw his first pitch wild into the stands.

and the number 1 highlight of Game 2:

Cubs Win! Cubs Win!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The youngest Boerwinkle#1 is still giddy over that game.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> The youngest Boerwinkle#1 is still giddy over that game.


What a cute kid!!! Good thing he got mommy's looks rather than daddy's!!  j/k bro. The future looks bright for Cub fans young and old!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

For anyone interested, I also posted a picture of all three of my kids:

All My Chillun


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> The youngest Boerwinkle#1 is still giddy over that game.


Why try to deny, he will be a huge soccer player.  :laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Why try to deny, he will be a huge soccer player.  :laugh:


And will be a Sox fan and will loathe the Cubs!!!
:grinning:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bet ya'll are loving the sausage guy now


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Bet ya'll are loving the sausage guy now


Indeed. That hit was sooooo huge.

And as I'm typing this, the Marlins tied it at 4-4 off Joe Borowski.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sausage guy bailed us out, but Borowsky couldn't get the big out.

Tie game, 4-4, 2 outs, man on 2nd still.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Dusty should have let Farnsworth get out of his own jam.

Dammit!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Cubs win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man, Cubs almost choked that one away. Marlins got 3 innings with at least a guy on base to win it and they still couldn't do jack. Its amazing how things have just gone completely right whenever cubs needed it the most.


----------



## dabullz2004 (Oct 13, 2003)

*ALL THE WAY!*

Cubs are the greatest. They got Prior pitching Tuesday and that is the forsure win and world series clinching game.

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Marlins will take the series in 7, like i've been saying. Prior and Wood will choke.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

The Marlins are done:yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Cubs need 1 of 2 in Wrigley with Prior and Wood slated to start? I'm too much of a Cubs fan to dare to make predictions, but I sure like our chances.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Cubs need 1 of 2 in Wrigley with Prior and Wood slated to start? I'm too much of a Cubs fan to dare to make predictions, but I sure like our chances.


I think we will be fine. Normally Mr. B I would not make predictions on anything involving the Cubs. But this season we have shattered so many normal Cub foul-ups and overcome the usual stumbling blocks. It has been as great as it has been unreal.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well now it's 0-0 again... MLB is having back to back to back VERY exciting playoff series. Good for them.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Its rigged

Its all geared for the 7th game and the extra moolah that goes along with it 

I know baseball has been in a rut but surely Buddy Bud is not that desperate


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Man that ending sucked. Alou fighting w/ special ed kid over foul ball... Bako passed ball.... Gonzalez error.... etc, etc.

Go Cubs. Cubs in 7.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Man, that was devestating........ :upset: :upset: 

Let's go Woody!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*The briefest summary ever of how I feel:*

F! 

Yeah, I think that about sums it up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nah....

<FONT SIZE=+4 COLOR=ff0000>F!</FONT>


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That's what I meant


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

8 runs man.... 8 runs.... we were 5 outs away from the World Series.......

8 runs in 1 damn innning. 

3-0......8-3.......

:no:


<<<<<<<<
I guess its all up to this guy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

In 6 games, the Cubs were ahead in 5 of them.

In 1984, the Cubs lost to San Diego after being ahead in all 5 games of the 5 game series. In that series, THE CHOKE was a groundball through Leon Durham's legs.

We weren't beat, we LOST.

You'd think that in a 7 game series with Prior and Wood getting 2 starts each and the Cubs winning behind Clement, that they could find four victories to win the series.

And yet, there's an enormous amount of pressure on Wood and the rest of the Cubbies tomorrow.

Rotsa Ruck.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.lasvegassun.com/sunbin/stories/text/2003/oct/14/101401105.html

Mark Prior, Sammy Sosa and the Cubs cruised into the eighth with a 3-0 lead, all set to end their 58-year absence from the World Series. 

What followed was a stunning collapse that would rival anything in the Cubs' puzzling, painful past.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

heh heh

To add to the hurt, the fan was wearing a Cubs hat. Once the rally got in full swing, fans around him starting hurling beers in his direction and he was escorted out by security with a jacket over his face. 

"You cost us the World Series!" one fan yelled at him.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Anybody find it curious that the Cubs weren't protecting the lines up 3 in the top of the 8th. If they are protecting the lines, Pierre's double is a line out to third. With two outs and Prior pitching from the wind-up with two outs, the at-bat with Castillo is completely different.

And on the sacrifice fly, what in the world was Sosa doing? Throw the ball to second and keep the force play. Then without all of those intentional walks, the Cubs might have been able to threaten in the bottom of the 8th or 9th.

Errors, bad luck, those are the things you have to play through. But dumb coaching and fielding decisions just come back to haunt a team.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> Anybody find it curious that the Cubs weren't protecting the lines up 3 in the top of the 8th. If they are protecting the lines, Pierre's double is a line out to third. With two outs and Prior pitching from the wind-up with two outs, the at-bat with Castillo is completely different.


It doesn't seem like you would protect the line on Pierre. You want to maxize the chance for an out, not minimize the chance for a double or triple.

I agree with the rest of your post.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<IMG SRC=http://stats.basketballboards.net/capt.cxc12710150306.nlcs_marlins_cubs_cxc127.jpg>


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Last night I felt like someone kicked me in the stomach. I've never felt like that after a sporting event (well, there was one more time: when Kordell Stewart threw an 80 yard bomb to beat Michigan on the last play of a Michigan/Colorado game). 

But this was worse.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I know what you mean DMD...you can't enjoys the highs unless you get emotionally involved...and you've got to suffer the lows too.

I just don't want to talk about it, hear about it, read about it...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> <IMG SRC=http://stats.basketballboards.net/capt.cxc12710150306.nlcs_marlins_cubs_cxc127.jpg>



:upset: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!:upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I will say one more thing: The Cubs were known for spectacular collapses this season. And they've always bounced back. They showed resilancy.

Getting into the playoffs was a bounceback for them.

I always thought the Marlins wanted it a bit more, and I always thoughts they were a slightly better team. I thought that maybe Jack was a little better motivater.

But tonight, I think, the Cubs will be out for blood. The Cubs took advantage of Marlin mistakes to win a couple of games this season.

I look for the Cubs to come out aiming to *beat* them tonight.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Last night was the worst night of my life as a sports fan.:| 


I want to beat the [edit] pulp out of that guy who kept Moises from catching that ball!:upset:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Really? I'm more upset that Gonzales boned that easy grounder. Anyone who says their instinct wouldn't be to reach out at a ball heading your way is a liar.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Really? I'm more upset that Gonzales boned that easy grounder. Anyone who says their instinct wouldn't be to reach out at a ball heading your way is a liar.


Palabra.

Dusty made light of that too in the postgame conference. If Gonzo got the easy force at 2nd (making 2 outs in the inning) or turned the DP w/ Cabrera who is not a great runner... that changes everything. Gonzo pulled a Leon Durham circa 1984. Both great defensive players that choked on routine plays.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Palabra.
> ...


Dusty might have been really upset at the postgame conference, because I think he made a mistake by absolving the fan (as Prior did). Yes, he did have an impact, if nothing else, on the moral of the whole game, which may have helped to turn the tide, but Baker could have removed a tremendous weight from the kid's shoulders and maybe kept a few teetering Cubs fans from kicking his arse somewhere down the line.

However, if we win tonight, all is forgotten.......

The funny thing is, before yesterday's game (and even during it), I thought there was no way we could lose the series. Now, I've got this feeling that there's no way we can win.

Frickin' billy goat! :sour:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree, Lizzy. I stand by my BOOOO of the fans that did that, because that looked plenty reachable by Moises.

However, you can't come down too hard on fans for tryng to grab the souvenier, and a nine-inning game isn't lost on one play. Defenses lapses killed the Cubs.

But still, from an intangibles aspect that "interference" play was devestating. I only hope the Cubs can clear the cobwebs out of their heads and come to play tonight.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The fan started the avalanche...and he gave them an extra out.

He AND the Cubs bear culpability. Whether anybody else would have done the same thing is immaterial.

He still started the avalanche and he gave them an extra out. With that out, I think Prior makes it out of the inning.


Dusty says anyone who believes the Cubs are out of it isn't a Cubs fan.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Last night was the worst night of my life as a sports fan.:|


The only night that was worse for me was when my Flying Illini were eliminated in the Final Four by arch rival Michigan on a last second tip. To make matters worse, we had pounded Michigan twice that year in the big 10.

At least the Cubs have one more shot at it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

GB that's hysterical. Do you have a link? I'd love to forward that one!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I'm starting to feel so awful for this kid. 

The Sun Times printed his name and where he works. Can you believe that??? This kid is going to get harrassed, abused or worse. That picture of him in the attachment almost makes me want to cry. He didn't intend to cause an issue. He did what every single other person would have done.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I'm starting to feel so awful for this kid.
> 
> The Sun Times printed his name and where he works. Can you believe that??? This kid is going to get harrassed, abused or worse. That picture of him in the attachment almost makes me want to cry. He didn't intend to cause an issue. He did what every single other person would have done.


You have GOT to be kidding me?! They printed his name and where he works?! I hope they're ready to be sued when some lunatic finds the guy and gives him a beating or something worse. I don't agree that every single other person would have done what he did because I don't think there is any way I would have done that. Having said that, I do feel bad for the guy. He OBVIOUSLY didn't intend to cause harm and I'm sure he's feeling very guilty about it and probably went straight home last night and cried. Leave the kid, alone. Blame Alex Gonzalez for not fielding a routine grounder that COULD have been two.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> He did what every single other person would have done.


I wouldn't have done it, so thats not true. I'd have been on TV for grabbing the kids arms out of the play...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

It's easy to say you wouldn't do somthing from your living rooms. 

Maybe not every single person in the world would have done that but a very, very large percentage. There's no way that kid could even see Alou. All he saw was a ball coming his way into the stands. Some of the quotes I'm reading from fans that want to kill this guy are sickening. 


I have wriiten to the Sun Times writers who are responsible for that article and will not be reading their paper anymore. What idiots.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

It matters not. 

Kerry Wood is going to pitch a 5 hitter tonight. 6-1 Cubs.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I'm starting to feel so awful for this kid.
> 
> The Sun Times printed his name and where he works. Can you believe that??? This kid is going to get harrassed, abused or worse. That picture of him in the attachment almost makes me want to cry. He didn't intend to cause an issue. He did what every single other person would have done.


Anyone want to know his name and where he works?

Here's the link to the story Lizzy references:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/fan15.html


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> It matters not.
> 
> Kerry Wood is going to pitch a 5 hitter tonight. 6-1 Cubs.


:bbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> "He is an associate at Hewitt, and he is not coming to work today because of the incident," Suzanne Zagata-Meraz, a spokeswoman for Hewitt, said this morning. "That was a decision that Steve and [Human Resources] made together. We have been in contact with Steve."


"Hi Steve, this is HR. We just wanted to let you know that if the Cubs don't win tonight, we're going to be going over your personnel record with a very, very fine-toothed comb. Take the day off and get your resumé togather, ok?"


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Chicago Fun Times does it again. No class.

But ALWAYS a good read.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

This poor kid is being scapeGOATed for continuing 95 years of losing and a dumb curse? Pwahahahhaa.

Somewhere Alex Gonzalez is smiling.

Somewhere Rick Sutcliffe is stroking his beard.

Somewhere Joe WhiteSoxFan is pumping his fist.

Somewhere Hector Villanueva is eating hot tamales.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Somewhere a Tribune executive is trying to figure out how to market the kid.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wait... I really should stop referring to him as 'kid'... after all he is 26 (older than me) and coaches a little league baseball team.

He sure looked like a kid last night though. He kept shrinking and shrinking into his seat and... *poof* disappeared courtesy of Wrigley security.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> originally posted by *Lizzy*
> Anyone who says their instinct wouldn't be to reach out at a ball heading your way is a liar.


If I'm that guy and Alou is coming my way trying to catch, my instinct would be to get the hell out of his way and let him make the play. It doesn't matter if he couldn't see Alou- common sense dictates that if a foul ball is catchable, the outfielder is going to try to catch it. 



> This kid is going to get harrassed, abused or worse.


Good.

Sorry, but I just can't bring myself to feel anything but spite towards this kid. My dad is 55 and has been a die-hard Cubs fan his whole life. Like countless other Cubs fans, he has been waiting forever to see them win something, anything, and this could have finally been the year if not for that idiot on the third base side. That guy had better pray that we win Game 7.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> 
> Good.
> ...


Wow

Your dad seeing the Cubs win is more important than the safety of some guy who made a mistake? Do you want *Alex Gonzales* to get harassed and attacked because his mistake was just as huge? No? Just some kid who reached out for a foul ball? You're right, Louie, he should be attacked for that. :upset: My 80 year old grandpa has been a Cubs fan his whole life and he will probably die soon but I still don't want this fan to get abused for that. That's probably the dumbest **** I've ever heard at this place. 

I'm ****ing disgusted by this. 

I hope the Cubs win so all of these aggressive mob mentality violent rage-aholics don't do anything to a guy who probably is more miserable than all the Cubs fans who love their team put together because he's being treated worse than a violent criminal. It's a game. Get your priorities straight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Look at the picture again, folks. There were many fans trying to catch that ball.

The bottom line is the Cubs failed to stop the Marlins from hitting the ball and scoring runs. Gonzalez made a critical error, and Prior failed to have the magic he needed to strike out guys or get them to hit fly balls. Prior, in fact, was hit with authorty by the Marlins.

The incident should absolutely be remembered for what it was. It was an out that could have/should have been, but wasn't. A key play in yet another CHOKE by the Cubs in postseason play. We've seen it before... I'd think we'd be used to it by now.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

I hope the cubs finish the marlins tonight.. if they dont that poor cubs fan may get hurt... i fear that a nut for a cubs fan would actually go to his house do something to him.. for his sake i hope the cubs win.. it was very disgusting if something was to happen to this young man..


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Wow
> 
> Your dad seeing the Cubs win is more important than the safety of some guy who made a mistake? Do you want *Alex Gonzales* to get harassed and attacked because his mistake was just as huge? No? Just some kid who reached out for a foul ball? You're right, Louie, he should be attacked for that. :upset: My 80 year old grandpa has been a Cubs fan his whole life and he will probably die soon but I still don't want this fan to get abused for that. That's probably the dumbest **** I've ever heard at this place.
> ...


Lizzy you sound like my girlfriend. She uses the whole 'its a game' line on me all the time. 

I am not advocating violence against the guy. But let us remember, he is a 'guy' and not a 'kid'. It was too cute when that 13 year old kid grabbed a homerun ball away from the Yankees in the '96 series. Cute!! But a 26 year old man?! H*ll no!!

Gonzalez WAS at fault, but this guy was the first domino. It created the momentum, it got into Prior's head, it caused the landslide to happen. There is a reason why this guy is getting more coverage than Gonzalez or Baker... it is because he started it. Plain and simple... sports is a game of momentum, that play swung the momentum into the Marlins.

As for aggressive mob mentality and rage-aholics... hmmm. It happens when you haven't gotten any in 95 years, ya know? Its like those cranky old women who fight over the price of Jello in the express line at Jewel-Osco. We <i>are</i>those women, and we're cranky as h*ll. We want our Jello for $.29 and we want it NOW.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> If I'm that guy and Alou is coming my way trying to catch, my instinct would be to get the hell out of his way and let him make the play. It doesn't matter if he couldn't see Alou- common sense dictates that if a foul ball is catchable, the outfielder is going to try to catch it.
> 
> ...


Man, any way to put blame on someone other than the actual players, I guess. Some Cubs fans never cease to amaze me (I'm a huge fan, by the way.. ***I don't appreciate being called names- Louie*** ). It's so far out there, it's not even worth discussion. As far as the actual play, to say that a guy who got in Alou's way on a FOUL ball is THE reason the Cubs aren't already in the World Series is LUDICROUS. If you HAVE to put blame on one person, it SHOULD be Gonzalez. He had a tailor-made two. Major choke job. Do you not see how often fan interference happens in baseball? It happens just about once per game where a player reaches into the crowd to grab a foul ball and a fan gets in the way. As bad as it is to do that to your own player, it's not even against the rules. In fact, in the division series against the Braves, a Cubs fan got in Paul Bako's way when he reached into the stands. It happens all the time. Let's also not forget Prior and Farnsworth were the ones who threw the pitches that caused runs to score. Or, is their inability to hit their spots also the fan's fault?


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think the fans should have any chance of changing the outcome of a game. Is there any other team sport where this can happen? In my mind there should be more of a barrier between the fans and the fence. it doesn't even have to be a huge difference. Keep them maybe 5-6 feet back, so they can't reach out and change a situation in the game, and this won't happen again.

Then you could all yell at Gonzalez because his error would be on everyones mind instead, and at least he is getting payed millions to listen to all this.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> I don't think the fans should have any chance of changing the outcome of a game. Is there any other team sport where this can happen?


Sure-- in basketball.

Wasn't there a case not too long ago where a fan in a courtside seat tried to poke the ball away from a player near the sideline-- or maybe he tried to trip a player (can't remember)?

I always thought the concept of catching a foul ball for an out was kinda silly. If a foul ball is on the ground it's meaningless but if it's in the air it can be caught for an out? But I realize they're not going to change one of the fundamental rules of the game just like that.

My wife can't believe that each baseball stadium has different dimensions. These are all things that make baseball baseball.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Lizzy you sound like my girlfriend. She uses the whole 'its a game' line on me all the time.
> ...


You know I'm a die hard sports fan and I want my teams to win more than anything. When it comes to a humans safety though, that puts it in perspective. I'm not just a casual "it's a game" kind of person.

As far as this person being a man or a kid? When you have a section of a few hundred drunk idiots screaming Kill Him and Get Him Out and people walking up to yell obscenities, it doesn't matter how old you are. You're in danger. He can't fight off hundreds of drunks.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Look maybe the guy is a dufus but I am with Lizzy on this one 

The suggestion that this could be an issue and that this guy may get harmed is just not right

Sports related violence is all about transferrence about other things that are wrong in the lives of a psychopath


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Cubs fans recently: good - good - aww, the cubbies are getting close - (last night) PLUNGE

Good lord. REALITY CHECK!

Blame Order

Gonzo
Farnsworth
Bernie Mac
Prior
Baker
Then the Fan

It was boneheaded, but he's not paid to mentally prepare himself to touch/not touch the ball. Gonzo is. He doesn't want a game jersey or the Nobel freakin' peace prize, but I bet HE WANTS TO PURSUE HAPPINESS AND NOT BE OSTRACIZED AND HARASSED! HOW MANY RUNS DID THE CUBS GIVE UP FROM A FOUL BALL? 0!

What if it was you and you JUST DID IT? You want people to add to your torment?

:sour: 

How does that get in Prior's head? If another foul ball goes down the line, out of all places, someone WILL be stupid enough to do it again? It doesn't make any sense. My mind would be on not letting the hitter get the ball off the ground. (well, Gonzo took care of one of those, didn't he  )

He SHOULD leave town. Get away from these nutcases. Maybe go be an Arizona Cardinals fan. They're worse than the Cubs and less lovable so nobody cares really.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CUBS/MARLINS PULL 68 SHARE MAX IN CHICAGO MARKET TUESDAY NITE, 53.9 RATING... MIAMI TVS TOP WITH 42 SHARE PEAK... BOSTON HITS RECORD 71 SHARE MAX IN SOX/YANKEES SHOWDOWN, 47.3 RATING... NYC TVS AT 36 SHARE HEIGHTS, 23.7 RATING, ACCORDING TO OVERNIGHTS... DEVELOPING...


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Wow
> 
> Your dad seeing the Cubs win is more important than the safety of some guy who made a mistake? Do you want Alex Gonzales to get harassed and attacked because his mistake was just as huge? No? Just some kid who reached out for a foul ball? You're right, Louie, he should be attacked for that. My 80 year old grandpa has been a Cubs fan his whole life and he will probably die soon but I still don't want this fan to get abused for that. That's probably the dumbest **** I've ever heard at this place.
> 
> ...


Lizzy, don't take any of this stuff too seriously- I was really just venting because I'm pissed off, so relax. And I was not "advocating violence against the guy"- of course I don't want the guy to get hurt (at least not seriously hurt- if he gets roughed up a little by a few of the boys in Northbrook, IL., I won't feel too bad. ). 

But I stand by what I said about him being an idiot. Is he a victim of circumstance? Yeah. Is Gonzales also at fault for blowing that play at short? Hell yeah! But that was still an idiotic stunt that that guy pulled, and you can't blame people for being pissed at him when he may have ruined something that they have been waiting their whole lives for. If a player makes an error, that's at least alot easier to deal with. They are forced to make tons of plays in pressure situations, and it's inevitable that they will make errors- you live with that as a fan. But when you see your team hurt by outside factors that they shouldn't have to deal with, it's 10 times more frustrating. Spin it however you want, if that guy doesn't touch that ball, the Cubs might have won- bottom line.

Anyway, like I said, don't take any of what I said to seriously. Saying something when you're pissed off and venting is totally different that truly meaning it- can you understand that? I don't feel that I need to apologize to anyone or be taken on some guilt trip for venting on an internet message board- that's what these things are here for. I'm not some "rage-aholic" who "needs to get his priorities straight"- just a pissed off Cubs fan who doesn't want to see our trip to the world series blown by some fan.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> originally posted by *PC Load Letter*
> Man, any way to put blame on someone other than the actual players, I guess. It's so far out there, it's not even worth discussion. As far as the actual play, to say that a guy who got in Alou's way on a FOUL ball is THE reason the Cubs aren't already in the World Series is LUDICROUS. If you HAVE to put blame on one person, it SHOULD be Gonzalez. He had a tailor-made two. Major choke job. Do you not see how often fan interference happens in baseball? It happens just about once per game where a player reaches into the crowd to grab a foul ball and a fan gets in the way. As bad as it is to do that to your own player, it's not even against the rules. In fact, in the division series against the Braves, a Cubs fan got in Paul Bako's way when he reached into the stands. It happens all the time. Let's also not forget Prior and Farnsworth were the ones who threw the pitches that caused runs to score. Or, is their inability to hit their spots also the fan's fault?


Wow- I'm gonna tell you what I told Lizzy:
Saying something when you're pissed off and venting is totally different that truly meaning it- can you understand that? I was just *venting* for pete's sake- get off your high horse.

*Of course* it's Gonzo's fault too- he sure as hell *did* choke. Prior and Farnsworth too. But it never would have come to that if not for that guy- Conine's pop fly would have ended the inning. Like I said before, If a player makes an error, that's at least alot easier to deal with. They are forced to make tons of plays in pressure situations, and it's inevitable that they will make errors- you live with that as a fan. But when you see your team hurt by outside factors that they shouldn't have to deal with, it's 10 times more frustrating.


----------



## C-UNIT & DA_P.I.P (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Spin it however you want, if that guy doesn't touch that ball, the Cubs might have won- bottom line.
> 
> I'm not some "rage-aholic" who "needs to get his priorities straight"- just a pissed off Cubs fan who doesn't want to see our trip to the world series blown by some fan.


This quote is timeless.


----------

